
Half Life: Alyx Announcement Trailer - fetus8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2W0N3uKXmo
======
guar47
For me it's a huge disappointment. I was a huge fan of the main game and if
they dropped it on PC/consoles I'd love to play it. But VR? I'll never buy it
for one game.

------
xvx
I'd easily drop $1000 for a system if they announce L4D VR!

